# Oktoberfest bei HS - Deals?



## Bierschinken88 (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

bei HS steht in Kürze das "Oktoberfest" an.
Wird es dort auch Deals bezüglich Radon-Bikes geben? Z.b. eine Art Blow Out für 2013er Modelle?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Gibt es doch jetzt schon. Oder willste 50% auf das Bike ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (6. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Gibt es doch jetzt schon. Oder willste 50% auf das Bike ?


Wer möchte das nicht? 

Ich fragte mich lediglich, ob es einen besonderen Anreiz gibt das Event wahrzunehmen oder die Zeit lieber im Sattel zu sitzen?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## katzebulli (27. September 2013)

Hallo,wollte mal fragen ob heute jemand beim Oktoberfest war?
Wie waren die Angebote und die Stimmung?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. September 2013)

Moin,

ich war da, Deals waren gut, hab spontan ein Rad und jedemenge Geraffel mitgenommen. Hat sich gelohnt.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## katzebulli (27. September 2013)




----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. September 2013)

Einzig die Humpa-Humpa-Musik musst du ausblenden


----------

